# Exterior material choice for porch Spandrels



## CReinemann (Oct 17, 2017)

I am looking to recreate the spandrels in the photo attached to my home front porch they will be roughly the same size, and about 3/4 to 1 inch thick. Now i am wondering what material to make them out of? Any thoughts? they will be painted, but obviously exposed to the elements.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would make them out of the same material that I would use for any object that is exposed to the elements. Or, is there something about these objects that would make them different? 

What materials are readily available in your area?

George


----------

